# Billiger Server?



## Pitchblack (13. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich suche seit längerem ein einfachen Rechner für wenig Geld den ich als Linuxfirewall (Router) missbrauchen kann. Ich bin aber nicht bereit 200€ bei Ebay für eine 500MHz Kiste auszugeben. 
Kennt einer von euch eine Firma die sowas anbietet?


----------



## Erpel (13. Juli 2004)

Versuch dein Glück doch mal in ner lokalen Anzeigenzeitung, da gibt es oft noch alte Rechner von Privat zu kaufen.


----------



## mrepox (14. Juli 2004)

Ich habe da einen Tip für dich:

Mein Kumpel hat seit  ich laufen kann einen Hardwareladen, seines Zeichen ein Dipl.Ing. aus dem Libanon mit einem Fehler. Er kann nichts wegschmeissen. Was er nicht hat, gibts auf dieser Partition nicht mehr. Hier seine Url: 
http://www.tba-elektronik.de

Sag ihm was du haben willst seine Nummer steht auf der Website, er schickt es dir günstig.

Gruss Markus


----------

